# No Slutty Clothes in Dubai



## chanel

> A British holidaymaker has been charged with indecency in Dubai after walking through the world's largest shopping centre in a bikini.
> 
> The woman was buying clothes and gifts in the Dubai Mall, fully dressed but in a low-cut top, when she was accosted by an Arabic woman and criticised for wearing 'revealing clothing'.
> 
> The pair then became embroiled in a heated row in front of hundreds of bemused shoppers.
> 
> Incensed by the Arabic woman's comments, the British woman told her to 'mind her own business' before stripping out of her clothes and 'taunting' the locals by walking around in only her bikini, it is alleged.
> 
> Read more: Briton held for wearing a bikini in Dubai shopping mall | Mail Online



Predictions on her sentence?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Did she wave condoms in their faces?


(yes, my wife dragged me to that movie)


----------



## Jos

*Nothing?*


> Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
> 
> Official says incident a minor argument and no case was opened


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/crime/briton-not-charged-in-dubai-mall-bikini-controversy-1.664553


----------



## Gunny

Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?  

Fuck off.


----------



## Douger

Gunny said:


> Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?
> 
> Fuck off.


Yeah.for about 48 hours. It's a fucking empire shithole.
My idiot cousin thought about moving there so I checked it out.
That movie, like yours, is over.
It'll be 'ruins" for future generations to view what the  "savages created"


----------



## uscitizen

How different is this from banning female arabic dress in other countries?


----------



## Jos

Gunny said:


> Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?
> 
> Fuck off.



Yep, lived in a villa on the beach, up the road in Ajman for a year, a fair place
Got cured of likeing lobster dinner


----------



## syrenn

When in Rome...

When visiting someones elses home or country you should abide by their rules of comportment. Just as i expect muslims to conform to our ways in the west, when visiting muslim counties i would conform to theirs.


----------



## uscitizen

I recall when girls were first allowed to wear pants to school here in the good ol US of A.


----------



## Neal Asbury

As a father of two girls, I would like to see their dress code adopted to our shopping malls, lol.


----------



## xotoxi

chanel said:


> A British holidaymaker has been charged with indecency in Dubai after walking through the world's largest shopping centre in a bikini.
> 
> The woman was buying clothes and gifts in the Dubai Mall, fully dressed but in a low-cut top, when she was accosted by an Arabic woman and criticised for wearing 'revealing clothing'.
> 
> The pair then became embroiled in a heated row in front of hundreds of bemused shoppers.
> 
> Incensed by the Arabic woman's comments, the British woman told her to 'mind her own business' before stripping out of her clothes and 'taunting' the locals by walking around in only her bikini, it is alleged.
> 
> Read more: Briton held for wearing a bikini in Dubai shopping mall | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions on her sentence?
Click to expand...

 
Sentence: firecracker tampon


----------



## mal

chanel said:


> A British holidaymaker has been charged with indecency in Dubai after walking through the world's largest shopping centre in a bikini.
> 
> The woman was buying clothes and gifts in the Dubai Mall, fully dressed but in a low-cut top, when she was accosted by an Arabic woman and criticised for wearing 'revealing clothing'.
> 
> The pair then became embroiled in a heated row in front of hundreds of bemused shoppers.
> 
> Incensed by the Arabic woman's comments, the British woman told her to 'mind her own business' before stripping out of her clothes and 'taunting' the locals by walking around in only her bikini, it is alleged.
> 
> Read more: Briton held for wearing a bikini in Dubai shopping mall | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions on her sentence?
Click to expand...


What was the Conclusion?... And were there ever Pictures?...



peace...


----------



## Sunni Man

chanel said:


> Predictions on her sentence?


I hope she gets a dozen lashes and is deported.


----------



## mal

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions on her sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she gets a dozen lashes and is deported.
Click to expand...


Maybe she's into that kind of thing... 

Helluva a Role Play, if you Ask me!...



peace...


----------



## Si modo

Foolish woman.  She is there and should abide by their laws.  As someone already said, when in Rome.

She can't expect the community and the law to treat her the same as when she is in the USA just as Muslims should not expect sharia law here in the USA.


----------



## dilloduck

Can't the Arabs handle a little diversity ? In America we gotta tolerate that shit or we get labeled as bigots.


----------



## mal

dilloduck said:


> Can't the Arabs handle a little diversity ? In America we gotta tolerate that shit or we get labeled as bigots.



Do you want your Fucking Head Cut Off or something?...

Shut up!...



peace...


----------



## dilloduck

mal said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't the Arabs handle a little diversity ? In America we gotta tolerate that shit or we get labeled as bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want your Fucking Head Cut Off or something?...
> 
> Shut up!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I guess multiculturalism is only appropriate for guilt laden red blooded Americans. Everyone else can celebrate their diversity.
(and please don't cut my head off until Monday)


----------



## mal

dilloduck said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't the Arabs handle a little diversity ? In America we gotta tolerate that shit or we get labeled as bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want your Fucking Head Cut Off or something?...
> 
> Shut up!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess multiculturalism is only appropriate for guilt laden red blooded Americans. Everyone else can celebrate their diversity.
> (and please don't cut my head off until Monday)
Click to expand...


They Demand to Wear their Culture here but Refuse to let us there...

Hell, they would Execute Barney Frank (D) there and he's a Ranking Member o the House of Representatives here.

Why People Continue to Excuse this Filth and Oppression is Beyond me.



peace...


----------



## chanel

I agree. Its oine thing to kick someone out of a public place or fire them for non-conformance, but a criminal matter? Dubai is a popular vacation destination these days. I certainly wouldn't go there now. Fuck em.


----------



## Sunni Man

chanel said:


> I agree. Its oine thing to kick someone out of a public place or fire them for non-conformance, but a criminal matter? Dubai is a popular vacation destination these days. I certainly wouldn't go there now. Fuck em.


LOL like your Islamophobic ass was ever going there anyway!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know......I've been to Dubai several times.  Matter of fact, 2 cruises that was our main port to pull into while floating the Persian Gulf, and this was in the early 90's.

Some friends of mine were walking around the Dubai mall and talking about how many of the women in the souk part of town (the older shopping area) were all traditional and stuff, but over in the mall, it was almost like being back home.  Matter of fact, saw a blonde chick who was local (we heard her and her friends speaking Arabic), and she would have looked at home in her skimpy little sundress on Venice Beach here in America.

Depended on what part of the town you went to by the way.  Most of the time I was poolside over at the Seaman's Club, eating free burgers and drinking beer.

By the way, if you ever DO go to Dubai, visit the Gold Souk.  18K gold at pretty decent prices, which if you bring it back here, you can either double or triple your investment (18K is hard to get here in the States).

And, 25 bucks an ounce for Chanel number 5 perfume oil isn't bad either..........


----------



## islam4ever

chanel said:


> A British holidaymaker has been charged with indecency in Dubai after walking through the world's largest shopping centre in a bikini.
> 
> The woman was buying clothes and gifts in the Dubai Mall, fully dressed but in a low-cut top, when she was accosted by an Arabic woman and criticised for wearing 'revealing clothing'.
> 
> The pair then became embroiled in a heated row in front of hundreds of bemused shoppers.
> 
> Incensed by the Arabic woman's comments, the British woman told her to 'mind her own business' before stripping out of her clothes and 'taunting' the locals by walking around in only her bikini, it is alleged.
> 
> Read more: Briton held for wearing a bikini in Dubai shopping mall | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions on her sentence?
Click to expand...


This British infidel prostitute should be publically flogged and then deported.


----------



## Modbert

chanel said:


> I agree. Its oine thing to kick someone out of a public place or fire them for non-conformance, but a criminal matter? Dubai is a popular vacation destination these days. I certainly wouldn't go there now. Fuck em.



You wouldn't of gone there in the first place I'm sure. Too many Muslims for your liking. Though if _this_ is the reason that you wouldn't go to Dubai then .

Like it's been repeated several times in the thread, when you go to a country you are expected to follow their laws. You cannot expect a country to conform to your laws just because where you come from happens to be more free. It'd be like having people come to our country and expecting us to follow their laws.


----------



## Sunni Man

islam4ever said:


> This British infidel prostitute should be publically flogged and then deported.



Yes, I agree that she should.  

She knew what the laws were concerning the dress code and chose to violate it.

Thus, making her a criminal and subject to punishment under their law.


----------



## islam4ever

Sunni Man said:


> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This British infidel prostitute should be publically flogged and then deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree that she should.
> 
> She knew what the laws were concerning the dress code and chose to violate it.
> 
> Thus, making her a criminal and subject to punishment under their law.
Click to expand...


Yes. Law should be changed to execute her.


----------



## dilloduck

Modbert said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Its oine thing to kick someone out of a public place or fire them for non-conformance, but a criminal matter? Dubai is a popular vacation destination these days. I certainly wouldn't go there now. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't of gone there in the first place I'm sure. Too many Muslims for your liking. Though if _this_ is the reason that you wouldn't go to Dubai then .
> 
> Like it's been repeated several times in the thread, when you go to a country you are expected to follow their laws. You cannot expect a country to conform to your laws just because where you come from happens to be more free. It'd be like having people come to our country and expecting us to follow their laws.
Click to expand...


pffffffffft   people break our laws just to come here


----------



## JBeukema

Dubai vs. Sex and the City 2 | The Atlantic Wire


----------



## chanel

Before I posted this thread, I thought Dubai was an exotic and affordable vacation destination, just as biker described. Now we all know better.  It isn't the Muslims I'm afraid of; its the fashion police. Fuck em. Plenty of other places to visit where women aren't assaulted for wearing sundresses. 

I'll pay full price for Chanel with the money saved by not needing a lawyer.


----------



## JBeukema

chanel said:


> I'll pay full price for Chanel with the money saved by not needing a lawyer.


Damn, you even charge yourself for your services?


Do you have to buy you a drink first, too?


----------



## chanel

Ha ha. Chanel is not cheap but worth every dime.


----------



## JBeukema

Well, mama always told me to try it before I buy it.


----------



## chanel

And daddy always told me "no one will buy the cow if they get the milk for free"

And I said "who you calling a cow?" Lol


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## ABikerSailor

chanel said:


> Ha ha. Chanel is not cheap but worth every dime.



Depends on where you get it Chanel.  At the perfume souks in Dubai, it was quite reasonable.

I'd gotten an ounce of pure oil (yeah.....the stuff that they dilute with alcohol to make the perfume), and brought it home for my Aunt Laurie one time when I came home from a cruise.

When I gave her the bottle, she smelled it and IMMEDIATELY knew what it was.  She then started to chew my butt for spending so much money on her, because, apparently that little bottle I'd given her was worth over 500 bucks.

I only paid about 30.

When I told her that, all was forgiven and I became her favorite nephew.

She's still got some left btw.


----------



## Jos

Did you read my post on page one?


> Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
> 
> Official says incident a minor argument and no case was opened


gulfnews : Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
You have clothing restriction rules in shops in America too
No shoes, no shirt, no service


----------



## DiveCon

syrenn said:


> When in Rome...
> 
> When visiting someones elses home or country you should abide by their rules of comportment. Just as i expect muslims to conform to our ways in the west, when visiting muslim counties i would conform to theirs.


you'd wear a burka?


----------



## mal

Jos said:


> Did you read my post on page one?
> 
> 
> 
> Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
> 
> Official says incident a minor argument and no case was opened
> 
> 
> 
> gulfnews : Briton not charged in Dubai Mall bikini controversy
> You have clothing restriction rules in shops in America too
> No shoes, no shirt, no service
Click to expand...


I was Hoping she was going to be Sentenced to a Spanking...

I would have Volunteered to Spank her.







^And her...



peace...


----------



## chanel

That's good news.

And biker - you and your aunt have very good taste.  Its the only perfume I wear.


----------



## Jos

mal said:


> I was Hoping she was going to be Sentenced to a Spanking...
> 
> I would have Volunteered to Spank her.


Back to spanking that monkey for you?


----------



## mal

Jos said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was Hoping she was going to be Sentenced to a Spanking...
> 
> I would have Volunteered to Spank her.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to spanking that monkey for you?
Click to expand...


It's good for your Prostate... True Story! 

I beat that Motherfucker like it Owes me Money... Also a True Story! 



peace...


----------



## islam4ever

Dubai should execute her by stoning.


----------



## Jos

I  also remember going to a Restaurant in the USA, and obliged to ware a Neck-tie and jacket that the restaurant lent me


----------



## Kalam

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in Rome...
> 
> When visiting someones elses home or country you should abide by their rules of comportment. Just as i expect muslims to conform to our ways in the west, when visiting muslim counties i would conform to theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd wear a burka?
Click to expand...


She wouldn't have to in Dubai.


----------



## hipeter924

Kalam said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in Rome...
> 
> When visiting someones elses home or country you should abide by their rules of comportment. Just as i expect muslims to conform to our ways in the west, when visiting muslim counties i would conform to theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd wear a burka?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wouldn't have to in Dubai.
Click to expand...

I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.


----------



## Kalam

hipeter924 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd wear a burka?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't have to in Dubai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
Click to expand...


Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?


----------



## hipeter924

Kalam said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't have to in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?
Click to expand...

No, it just amuses me that's all.


----------



## islam4ever

I have left Islam.

Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.

Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.

I am becoming a Christian.


----------



## Sunni Man

islam4ever said:


> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.


Good for you.

I am sure you will be much happier.   

btw I knew you were just posing as a muslim from the start.


----------



## The Infidel

syrenn said:


> When in Rome...
> 
> When visiting someones elses home or country you should abide by their rules of comportment. Just as i expect muslims to conform to our ways in the west, when visiting muslim counties i would conform to theirs.



Please dont go.... I like the cleavage just the way it is!!!!




Oh, and I agee... if ya dont like their rules, stay home!

Anyone want to go to Amsterdam with me


----------



## The Infidel

islam4ever said:


> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.



Im a doubter


----------



## Jos

islam4ever said:


> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.


Do not adjust your set, normal transmission will continue via Marc39 as soon as possible


----------



## hipeter924

Jos said:


> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not adjust your set, normal transmission will continue via Marc39 as soon as possible
Click to expand...

Redirecting to Hamas TV? They sell 6 year old virgins there I think. 2 for the price of a Jew.


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not adjust your set, normal transmission will continue via Marc39 as soon as possible
Click to expand...

who cares what an antisemite asshole like you says


----------



## Jos

DiveCon said:


> who cares what an antisemite asshole like you says


I Care  


Pray tell us what exactly IS a Semite?


----------



## mal

Jos said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cares what an antisemite asshole like you says
> 
> 
> 
> I Care
> 
> 
> Pray tell us what exactly IS a Semite?
Click to expand...


^Didn't Deny it... 



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cares what an antisemite asshole like you says
> 
> 
> 
> I Care
> 
> 
> Pray tell us what exactly IS a Semite?
Click to expand...

yeah, you're not an antisemite, you just hate jews


----------



## islam4ever

I don't hate Jews. I love Jews.  I support Israel to kill Hamas and nuke Iran. I also support USA to nuke Afghanistan.

I hate my former religion, Islam.


----------



## Liability

Kalam said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't have to in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?
Click to expand...


Did you know that upside down Kalam's avie kind of sort of looks a bit like a stylized version of Batman?


----------



## Kalam

Liability said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that upside down Kalam's avie kind of sort of looks a bit like a stylized version of Batman?
Click to expand...


Holy shit!


----------



## Marc39

islam4ever said:


> I have left Islam.
> 
> Muslims believe in a moon god and a paedophile profit.
> 
> Muslims like to blow themselves up for 72 virgins.
> 
> I am becoming a Christian.



Muslims also like to kill apostates.

Shariah Law...


> When a person who reached puberty and is sane voluntarily apostasizes from Islam; he deserves to be killed


----------



## The Infidel

Liability said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that upside down Kalam's avie kind of sort of looks a bit like a stylized version of Batman?
Click to expand...


Looks like mad hornet... see its stinger and little antenae? 
(gotta turn it upside down though)


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't have to in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled to why they claim to hate the west so much, and then build a city for foreign (especially western) tourism? Traditional hypocrisy of the Islamic world I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decisions are made by corrupt rulers that the West supports. Are you really foolish enough to think that those regimes represent the will of the people of the "Islamic world"?
Click to expand...


Is that why not one of the nearly 60 Islamic crapholes recognizes basic freedom, human rights and civil liberties?

Then, again, slaves of allah have never believed in democracy in 1400 years.  Sharia is fascism.


----------



## The Infidel

Marc39 said:


> Is that why not one of the nearly 60 Islamic crapholes recognizes basic freedom, human rights and civil liberties?
> 
> Then, again, slaves of allah have never believed in democracy in 1400 years.  *Sharia is fascism.*



Troof


----------



## Marc39

Gunny said:


> Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?
> 
> Fuck off.



Dubai is just another bankrupt Arab Muslim shithole


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> Decisions are made...



Decisions are made by the repressive Quran that forces Muhammadans to submit themselves to lives of backwardness, misery and failure.   Democracy has never existed in Islam in 14 centuries.  Democracy is frowned upon in the Islamic world as a Western invention to be avoided by all obedient slaves of allah.


----------



## Liability

This image of Muslim slut-wear is making the rounds.







Just another reason to be offended by Islam.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Marc39 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai is just another bankrupt Arab Muslim shithole
Click to expand...


Bankrupt?  Possibly.

Shithole?  No.

Have you ever been there?  I have, and the downtown area would rival almost any American city for cleanliness and modern day stuff.

Incidentally, even walking down in the souk area, it was pretty clean, and that was over in the old section of town.

Try again dipshit.


----------



## Jos

Liability said:


> This image of Muslim slut-wear is making the rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason to be offended by Islam.



Can you tell which ones are Men, or dont you care where your blow-job comes from?


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of Muslim slut-wear is making the rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason to be offended by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which ones are Men, or dont you care where your blow-job comes from?
Click to expand...


Ho-say constantly has blow jobs on his mind: Giving them


----------



## Liability

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of Muslim slut-wear is making the rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason to be offended by Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell which ones are Men, or dont you care where your blow-job comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho-say constantly has blow jobs on his mind: Giving them
Click to expand...


Ho-say gets his blow jobs from men.  That's what's on his mind.  And yes.  He is a giving kind of gay.  Errr -- guy.


----------



## Marc39

ABikerSailor said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you fuckwits ever been to Dubai?
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai is just another bankrupt Arab Muslim shithole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bankrupt?  Possibly.
> 
> Shithole?  No.
> 
> Have you ever been there?  I have, and the downtown area would rival almost any American city for cleanliness and modern day stuff.
> 
> Incidentally, even walking down in the souk area, it was pretty clean, and that was over in the old section of town.
> 
> Try again dipshit.
Click to expand...


Most of the new buildings in Dubai, built by slave labor, are vacant.  Dubai is also the primary liaison for obtaining arms from Iran.


----------



## Marc39

mal said:


> Why People Continue to Excuse this Filth and Oppression is Beyond me.



One word: Oil.

Now, you know.


----------



## Marc39

Sunni Man said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Its oine thing to kick someone out of a public place or fire them for non-conformance, but a criminal matter? Dubai is a popular vacation destination these days. I certainly wouldn't go there now. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL like your Islamophobic ass was ever going there anyway!!
Click to expand...


No reason for anyone to visit an Islamic country, except, maybe to watch a public beheading, which can be kind of cool.


----------



## Jos

Marc39 said:


> No reason for anyone to visit an Islamic country, except, maybe to watch a public beheading, which can be kind of cool.


your's will be cool to watch


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason for anyone to visit an Islamic country, except, maybe to watch a public beheading, which can be kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> your's will be cool to watch
Click to expand...


You like giving head, Ho-say.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No reason for anyone to visit an Islamic country, except, maybe to watch a public beheading, which can be kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> your's will be cool to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like giving head, Ho-say.
Click to expand...




Looks like Marc39 is looking for a dude to 69 with............


----------



## Marc39

ABikerSailor said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your's will be cool to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like giving head, Ho-say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Marc39 is looking for a dude to 69 with............
Click to expand...


This is not the forum for you to flirt with men.  Go elsewhere for that.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'm no the one that was interested in some dude that gives head.

You were.


----------



## Marc39

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm no the one that was interested in some dude that gives head.
> 
> You were.



Yes, you are.  Don't deny the truth.  Be proud of your alternative sexual orientation.


----------

